# Please identify these bug nests?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Let me guess, on the other side of that door there's a deck, stoop or steps even or close to being even with the threshold of the door?
Partical board turns to oat meal the first time it gets wet and needs to be replaced with something other then partical board.


----------

